
Ask HN: Themes about whistleblowing - rapperboy
Hello HN!<p>I have to write a few short articles about tech whistleblowing for a college project an I thought maybe you could help me.<p>I&#x27;m out of ideas for the writings, some of the already mentioned things are:<p>* Russel Tice - NSA<p>* GlobaLeaks - a software to set up a whistleblowing website<p>* Peter Horne - alerted the media about the Lenovo Superfish incident<p>etc etc...<p>Can you think of any similar incidents&#x2F;scandals since 2000?<p>And please don&#x27;t even try the Snowden thing...
======
exolymph
The employee from Theranos, discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12972388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12972388)

------
mintlysocial
Whistleblowing is when an employee, contractor or supplier goes outside the
normal management channels to report suspected wrongdoing at work, i.e.
speaking out in a confidential manner. This can be done via internal processes
set up by the organisation (internal whistleblowing) or to an external body
such as a regulator (external whistleblowing). While public disclosure to the
media can also be perceived as whistleblowing the IIA report focuses on
formally prescribed channels.

